# Cable de Siemens PPI/PC



## alloger (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola, tengo un S7-200 y un modem TC35i Terminal y los quiero comunicar, pero para ello necesito el conversor de Siemens de PPI a RS232.

Sabe alguien la forma de crear uno casero para evitar comprar el original de Siemens.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## chavez (Ene 28, 2008)

El Cable PPI es un convertidor de RS 232 a RS485, puedes construir uno utilizando el circuito integrado MAX 232 y luego un max 485, de esta forma conviertes la señal de RS 232 a TTL y luego esta a RS485, de ahi ya puedes trabajar 

para identificar los pines del PLC puedes ver en los manuales del S7 200, 

espero te sirva la información

atte

MAPC


----------

